# Lost Fly Rod in Browns Canyon



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

ecarlson972 said:


> Bass Pro 6 weight rod


Funny, I didn't know there were any bass in Brown's, are they the famous brown bass?:roll: 
Just shittin' (no pun intended!), hate losing gear, it really puts a crimp in your day!


----------

